# The $18 Reel from China



## sjm1580 (Jan 11, 2014)

Vertigo said:


> I promised a review of an $18 dollar 7/8 wt fly reel I ordered from China It arrived today, 11 days after the order was placed. Total price including shipping was $18.62. The reel is advertised as aluminum, which at this price point means cast aluminum. It comes with an unsealed disc drag. Here is the eBay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171817680194?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&var=470754273963&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> The reel came with right hand retrieve, and it was a simple operation to convert to left hand. The reel weighed 5.2 oz on my scale, which is fairly light for a 7/8 reel. A word about cast aluminum vs. machined. It's a misconception to think that cast is necessarily weaker than machined. For starters, a machined reel could mean a cast body which is machined to accept bearings, etc. A reel machined from a billet could be machined from a cheap, weak billet and be no stronger than cast. Forged is another word bandied about, and usually means cast in China-talk, but could truly mean forged, which could be stronger than either cast or machined from a billet. The bottom line is most of the forged/cast/machined words used to describe reels don't mean much. Either the reel can do the job or not. I've never seen a properly sized reel come apart in use, so I'm guessing they're all mostly strong enough.
> 
> ...


How would this reel look on my $50.00 Chinese fly rod being delivered tomorrow? Good match or decrease the resale value, just curious?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Vertigo said:


> I promised a review of an $18 dollar 7/8 wt fly reel I ordered from China It arrived today, 11 days after the order was placed. Total price including shipping was $18.62. The reel is advertised as aluminum, which at this price point means cast aluminum. It comes with an unsealed disc drag. Here is the eBay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171817680194?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&var=470754273963&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> The reel came with right hand retrieve, and it was a simple operation to convert to left hand. The reel weighed 5.2 oz on my scale, which is fairly light for a 7/8 reel. A word about cast aluminum vs. machined. It's a misconception to think that cast is necessarily weaker than machined. For starters, a machined reel could mean a cast body which is machined to accept bearings, etc. A reel machined from a billet could be machined from a cheap, weak billet and be no stronger than cast. Forged is another word bandied about, and usually means cast in China-talk, but could truly mean forged, which could be stronger than either cast or machined from a billet. The bottom line is most of the forged/cast/machined words used to describe reels don't mean much. Either the reel can do the job or not. I've never seen a properly sized reel come apart in use, so I'm guessing they're all mostly strong enough.
> 
> ...



I have expensive reels and this is still funny and accurate. good post.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

sjm1580 said:


> How would this reel look on my $50.00 Chinese fly rod being delivered tomorrow? Good match or decrease the resale value, just curious?


This reel would do the trick, but if you want one magnitudes better for not an unreasonable cost, here's one I'd recommend. I own one and for $84 it matches reels costing 4 or 5 times more.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fly-reel-7-...352446?hash=item25b50d867e:g:apAAAOSwbqpT1UEp


----------



## sjm1580 (Jan 11, 2014)

Vertigo said:


> This reel would do the trick, but if you want one magnitudes better for not an unreasonable cost, here's one I'd recommend. I own one and for $84 it matches reels costing 4 or 5 times more.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fly-reel-7-...352446?hash=item25b50d867e:g:apAAAOSwbqpT1UEp


Might have to put my Islanders and Tibors on the sales block. Man I love your reviews!

Thanks, great fun!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

sjm1580 said:


> Might have to put my Islanders and Tibors on the sales block. Man I love your reviews!
> 
> Thanks, great fun!


Any Backcountry, Tail Water or Freestone?


----------



## sjm1580 (Jan 11, 2014)

BayStYat said:


> Any Backcountry, Tail Water or Freestone?


Backcountry-yes, Tailwater-yes, Freestone-no. Don't think I'm ready to part with them for Chinese reels yet!


----------



## Flyman28 (Nov 19, 2015)

Is it a really fast dog?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Vertigo said:


> I promised a review of an $18 dollar 7/8 wt fly reel I ordered from China It arrived today, 11 days after the order was placed. Total price including shipping was $18.62. The reel is advertised as aluminum, which at this price point means cast aluminum. It comes with an unsealed disc drag. Here is the eBay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171817680194?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&var=470754273963&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> The reel came with right hand retrieve, and it was a simple operation to convert to left hand. The reel weighed 5.2 oz on my scale, which is fairly light for a 7/8 reel. A word about cast aluminum vs. machined. It's a misconception to think that cast is necessarily weaker than machined. For starters, a machined reel could mean a cast body which is machined to accept bearings, etc. A reel machined from a billet could be machined from a cheap, weak billet and be no stronger than cast. Forged is another word bandied about, and usually means cast in China-talk, but could truly mean forged, which could be stronger than either cast or machined from a billet. The bottom line is most of the forged/cast/machined words used to describe reels don't mean much. Either the reel can do the job or not. I've never seen a properly sized reel come apart in use, so I'm guessing they're all mostly strong enough.
> 
> ...


That's interesting... I love the idea of an inexpensive reel paired with the chinese rod you reviewed that will adequately handle bass and basic inshore fishing for novices entering the fly fishing world on a seriously low budget. Heck, who says you can't keep a setup like that behing the back set of the truck, just in case...

The key word with high quality aluminum is cut from T-6061 AL bar stock billet (basically aircraft aluminum). I've personally had a spool spread open enough to jam the reel due to the pressure on the line being bound down in between the line and cause it to expand. But that was on a big fish with a cranked down drag. Not the normal inshore circumstance tho. Anyway, that's why it's recommend for higher end reels.

I'd recommend a dog harness over the collar!  Never though of the dog trick before! Ha!

Vertigo, tell us how your higher end $84 reel is performing? It certainly looks better and looks better built.


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

I bought one of the ones you listed second. It came with a spare spool for about 70 bucks. I sent it back because it said it would hold 200 yards of 20lb backing but, could not get 100 yards on it. The drag turned to crap before I ever got to use it. Asked the seller to send me a different one but, I received a refund instead. For under 20 bucks if you get a years use out of it I'd say you got you got your monies worth lol.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Without being too contentious, let me state that the sub-$100 rig I've assembled is way more than adequate for any serious fisherman, novice or otherwise. When used for the intended purpose I can see no reason why it wouldn't perform just as well and last just as long as gear costing 10 times as much. The only people this gear might not satisfy are those who are way more into the equipment than they are the sport.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Without even seeing the reel I can anticipate two failures with use. Corrosion and grit in the drag. There is a reason this reel costs $18. Yes much of it is because most products in this industry are WAY overpriced. But probably equally true are the materials used and manufacturing process. Look this outfit sounds like it may well be a fine rig, especially for a new guy or as a leave in the truck backup. But when you say things like "wouldn't perform just as well and last just as long as gear costing 10 times as much" smh

I have seen several Lamsons go south in the saltwater on redfish. This reel can't be even as good as a Lamson.


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Vertigo said:


> Without being too contentious, let me state that the sub-$100 rig I've assembled is way more than adequate for any serious fisherman, novice or otherwise. When used for the intended purpose I can see no reason why it wouldn't perform just as well and last just as long as gear costing 10 times as much. The only people this gear might not satisfy are those who are way more into the equipment than they are the sport.



I look forward to hearing how it performs for you. My current rig, I have yet to use due to lack of time and truck repairs still ongoing. Rod, reel, line and backing and I'm somewhere in the 225 range but, for sure under 250. All equipment was bought brand new and none is big name stuff. Keep us posted on your rig


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Failure due to corrosion is almost 100% a maintenance issue. Maintain your gear, and it will last. Dirt in the drag is a function of the use and the user and can happen unless it's a fully sealed unit. Maintenance plays a big part here too. Reels costing MUCH more than $18 are just as susceptible to this problem. If it happens that it's impossible to clean or repair, I'd feel a lot better about discarding an $18 dollar reel than a $200 one.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Vertigo said:


> Failure due to corrosion is almost 100% a maintenance issue. Maintain your gear, and it will last. Dirt in the drag is a function of the use and the user and can happen unless it's a fully sealed unit. Maintenance plays a big part here too. Reels costing MUCH more than $18 are just as susceptible to this problem. If it happens that it's impossible to clean or repair, I'd feel a lot better about discarding an $18 dollar reel than a $200 one.


True but almost nobody will go to the level of care to keep a reel from corroding that is used in the salt that is not anodized. For sure throwing away an $18 reel is no big deal. What may or may not be a big deal to the user is when that cheap reel fails on a fish. But to say that this reel will last as long as a top end reel is just silly. Now you can sure as heck buy a bunch of $18 reels for what you pay for a high end reel! But lets not overstate their quality.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

My comparison may be a little bit silly, but the fact is a well-maintained reel will last far longer than the best reel made that is not well maintained and is used carelessly. In case it hasn't come across, I'm a cheap SOB. I take great pleasure in getting the most out of the least, better still making my own. I recognize the mindset that takes pleasure out of fine and expensive equipment, but I'll never believe that that fine and expensive equipment will catch more fish or give more enjoyment. I still own a Scientific Anglers cheapo reel I bought over 40 years ago and an Orvis Battenkill that is a little bit newer. Both have seen plenty of use in salt, and both are still fully functional.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice review on the $18 reel from China you bought on eBay. That is cheap, and I think you got a good value for what you paid.

Some people call me "tight", but I like to think I'm frugal. 
http://money.usnews.com/money/the-frugal-shopper/2015/10/23/5-ways-frugal-people-arent-cheap

For instance I just got a $109 plus tax Redington Behemoth from Cabela's that was made in Korea. It is also cast, and has a drag that you could lock down to the point of something is going to break. Start-up inertia is ok, and it looks cool. But when you take it apart to find carbon screws are used to hold the foot, handle, and spool hub on it becomes obvious it is NOT a saltwater reel. In addition the drag stack cover under the spool hub is shiny silver and appears to be stainless but when you look closely you can see its really just stamped steel with a regular steel snap ring holding it in. They coat it with grease that should make it last a couple years without maintenance, but eventually will rust solid if its not disassembled and cleaned every time it gets saltwater on it.

When I add my maintenance time for owning this $109 reel I feel that the I am better off investing in a low maintenance saltwater reel that I enjoy using more because of the way the reel looks and sounds, the ease of drag adjustment, with lowest failure risk, and can easily sell for 50% of what I paid for it within a week for years to come.

The main reason I bought a $109 reel is to mitigate the risk of some family and guests that have no clue they just damaged a $500+ reel by dropping it, or stepping on it, or hitting it with a hard cooler or anchor while it is in the rod holder. And won't appreciate the high end reel performance anyway.

Though I could have bought one of those $18 Chinese reels to accomplish the same thing for over $90 less and consider it "disposable", I preferred to pay $109 to a Lincoln, Nebraska based company that employs thousands of Americans that bought it from a Bainbridge Island, Washington based company that employs hundreds of Americans including Raz Reid that showed the reel at iCast and to me at the Orlando Outfitters Expo alongside all the other products Sage, Redington and RIO sells. All these reps and retailers provide structure to perpetuate the sport and support the "equity" in the resale value of the equipment I own.

Plus there is priceless added value in the advice reps and retailers can give you when you do business with them.

All things considered I think high end equipment like a Nautilus NV-G or Tibor Everglades is a better value. What's the saying "Good things aren't cheap, cheap things aren't good."

FYI on the jobs:
http://cabelas.jobs/careers/
https://farbank.applicantpro.com/jobs/


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

On the maintenance thing, I've seen budget minded guys take very good care of their stuff and well to do guys just throw their nice stuff around like money is no big deal to replace it. Me, I buy the best I can afford ( which is far from top end ) and take very good care of it and avoid dunking or dropping my reels in the sand etc. as much as possible and of course always rinsing when done on the water.
Good info here for sure.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Nice post Mike. Quality equipment maintained will last a life time and hold value in a disposable goods economy.


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Vertigo said:


> I promised a review of an $18 dollar 7/8 wt fly reel I ordered from China It arrived today, 11 days after the order was placed. Total price including shipping was $18.62. The reel is advertised as aluminum, which at this price point means cast aluminum. It comes with an unsealed disc drag. Here is the eBay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171817680194?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&var=470754273963&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> The reel came with right hand retrieve, and it was a simple operation to convert to left hand. The reel weighed 5.2 oz on my scale, which is fairly light for a 7/8 reel. A word about cast aluminum vs. machined. It's a misconception to think that cast is necessarily weaker than machined. For starters, a machined reel could mean a cast body which is machined to accept bearings, etc. A reel machined from a billet could be machined from a cheap, weak billet and be no stronger than cast. Forged is another word bandied about, and usually means cast in China-talk, but could truly mean forged, which could be stronger than either cast or machined from a billet. The bottom line is most of the forged/cast/machined words used to describe reels don't mean much. Either the reel can do the job or not. I've never seen a properly sized reel come apart in use, so I'm guessing they're all mostly strong enough.
> 
> ...



Vertigo,

Do you have any pics of your economical setup?

Thanks


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Snooknut said:


> Vertigo,
> 
> Do you have any pics of your economical setup?
> 
> Thanks


Go to this thread and scroll to the bottom for a picture. The reel shown is an upgrade, but still relatively inexpensive.
http://www.microskiff.com/threads/line-weights.36942/page-2


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Vertigo said:


> Go to this thread and scroll to the bottom for a picture. The reel shown is an upgrade, but still relatively inexpensive.
> http://www.microskiff.com/threads/line-weights.36942/page-2


Cool I'll check it out thanks


----------

